# Anyone Know Gilsons



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello Im just wondering If you guys n gals can educate me on a Gilson my younger brothers looking at one has a 16 hp V twin, hydrostatic rear for $200. The guys says it runs good and muffle is getting old. Anything I should look for, any known problems etc. Thanks for all the info in advance.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

From the picture , I can tell you it's NOT a V twin engine. It's a Briggs/Stratton,horizontally opposed twin.
This means you can still get parts for the engine.
Most Gilson products were painted orange and beige,but,others,using different names(Mongomery Ward,etc.) were of different colors. Montgomery Wards were Forest green,usually.
That model looks like a late-'70s ,and some early Simplicity parts would sometimes fit them.


----------

